# Is this cat inbred?



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks like its toast to me. :twisted: Or to put it another way - its brown bread. :lol:


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Stop buttering him up ! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

I thought it might get littered with puns and was 50/50 as to whether to add one


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, It's just loafing about.  
Hoggy.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Looks a little ruff on the cat. :roll:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

John-H said:


> Looks a little ruff on the cat. :roll:


Maybe he's upper crust.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

ZephyR2 said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Looks a little ruff on the cat. :roll:
> ...


Oh crumbs !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

